# Would 195/65/15 Fit on my Sentra?



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

I have 195/65/15 tires/rims in the garage, the tires are practically brand new... provided the bolt apttern lines up, would they fit on my 91 Classic?

Thanks,

lbrowne


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm running P205/50R15s on my Pulsar...They're OK, but the only detriments are (1) They are 1/4 inch away from my rear springs and (2) they make the car hydroplane in severe rain. They should work...


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

Stock size for your car is the same as the b12 - 175/70/13, or 185/60/14.
Your tires are significantly taller than stock, so it will rub on either your springs, body panels, etc.
The stock size tire is only 23" tall, the 195/65/15 calculates to 25" tall.
That would be 1" taller in radius (from hub to tread). Width isn't the problem here, it's the height.
FWIW, the 205/50/15 is just over 23" tall (and just over 1" wider) , which makes the close clearance to the rear springs.
hope this helps,
Todd


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

Actually in the glove compartment it says 155/80/13 for my tires.

Whoa thats small - bout the same found on most garden wheel barrows


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

Yup, mine does too, looked at it earlier today.
the 155/80/13 is the same height as the others I mentioned, just narrower.
My first modification to my car was to put the 185/60/14 tires on it.
Much safer/better in handling, braking, and acceleration.
Todd


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

If I wanted to keep the stock rim, what would be a good size to go to?

Thanks,

lbrowne


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

lbrowne said:


> If I wanted to keep the stock rim, what would be a good size to go to?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> lbrowne


If you are running the stock 13's you going to be pretty limited. 175/70/13 would probably be your best choice. Look a lot better that the 155/80/13's and will give you a little more rubber on the road. If you can find some 14's, the 185/60/14 are a nice fit and make the car look a lot better, not to mention provide a nice improvement on handling. :thumbup:


----------

